

LinkedIn Announces 2012 Intern Hackday... via an easter egg terminal - iag
http://hackday.linkedin.com/intern/2012/

======
timecircuits
When XKCD did this years ago, it was actually funny. Also, it supported more
commands than just 'ls' and 'pwd'.

~~~
bburky
And the XKCD version is even open source:
<https://github.com/chromakode/xkcdfools>

They could've just forked it and added or removed commands.

------
zackzackzack
Checkout the templates object in the browser terminal to find all of the
easter eggs (-'s can be replaced with spaces):

easter egg

business-cat

wizard

sudo-make-me-a-sandwhich

sudo shutdown

~~~
dsr12
pwd also works

------
zht
good way to poach potential future full-times/interns from other companies :)

------
dylanz
Hah! Pretty funny. Run this one: sudo rm -rf /

------
nsenifty
Not sanitized for XSS. Try <script>alert('XSS')</script>

------
homster
try 'easter egg' for a pleasant surprise

~~~
yourad_io
DMCA notices are pleasant indeed.

------
younata
sudo make me a sandwich

returns what you'd expect.

------
drivebyacct2
Javascript errors in Chrome Dev Windows.

~~~
brikis98
What errors?

